# Brown Thomas, gift receipt, exchange...



## higster (17 Nov 2008)

Got a jacket from my mother in law for birthday present. Problem is its too large and I don't particullarly like/need/want it. I have a gift card (swipe/credit card type) which I got from another friend. 

I asked them could they put the value of the coat on the card. Answer = no. Only option I had due to the fact that I had a gift receipt was an exchange. Other option was for mother in law to come in with proper receipt and she could get a full refund,

How does this make sense...don't particullarly want to ask mother in law for receipt but feck it think I will and just spend it somewhere else!

Didn't want to do an exchange #cause nothing there particullarly wanted.


----------



## ontour (17 Nov 2008)

> How does this make sense...don't particullarly want to ask mother in law for receipt but feck it think I will and just spend it somewhere else!


 
Did they say that they would give a refund if you have a full receipt or that they would issue a credit note rather than an immediate exchange?

Is is my understanding that they would not be obliged to give a refund if there is no fault with the product.


----------



## busq12 (6 Jan 2009)

I recently purchased a shirt from BT in a sale, on returning home I tried the shirt on to find that it did not fit very well - The shirt sleeves were not long enough!. 

I attempted to return the goods to BT one week later (complete with receipt) - the staff member I spoke to offered to find me another shirt, unfortunately other sizes in that shirt did not fit well either. 

On requesting a refund I was told that it was not BTs policy to issue refunds, but they offered a credit note. On further querying of the cashier I was told that this policy was specific to sale goods and that this policy was printed on the receipt. This did not make sense to me and I was unhappy to take a voucher in return.

On querying this with the store via a telephone conversation with customer services, it has now transpired that this is a recent policy change by BT.
Again it was re-iterated to me that this policy was printed on the receipt.

My questions is:
- Are BT infringing on my consumer rights here, in that their policy is different for normal goods and sale goods?

I stress that I did not have the opportunity to avail myself of their policy until a receipt of purchase was issued i.e. I had already purchased the item.

I expect a call from a manager in BT sometime later.

If there is any additional information that anyone can bring to the table on this I would appreciate it.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

higster said:


> Got a jacket from my mother in law for birthday present. Problem is its too large and I don't particullarly like/need/want it. I have a gift card (swipe/credit card type) which I got from another friend.
> 
> I asked them could they put the value of the coat on the card. Answer = no. Only option I had due to the fact that I had a gift receipt was an exchange. Other option was for mother in law to come in with proper receipt and she could get a full refund,
> 
> How does this make sense...don't particullarly want to ask mother in law for receipt but feck it think I will and just spend it somewhere else!


They are under no obligation to do anything at all here. Just because the jacket is the wrong size does not give you any statutory right to a refund, replacement, credit note etc. It is up to their discretion if they want to offer you something. If they don't then that's tough.



busq12 said:


> I recently purchased a shirt from BT in a sale, on returning home I tried the shirt on to find that it did not fit very well. I attempted to return the goods to BT one week later (complete with receipt) - the staff member I spoke to offered to find me another shirt, unfortunately other sizes in that shirt did not fit well either.
> 
> On requesting a refund I was told that it was not BTs policy to issue refunds, but they offered a credit note. On further querying of the cashier I was told that this policy was specific to sale goods and that this policy was printed on the receipt. This did not make sense to me and I was unhappy to take a voucher in return.
> 
> ...


No - see above.


----------



## CatherineB (12 Jan 2009)

Office do this too. They don't give refunds anyway, just credit notes, but sale items no refund or credit note unless faulty. Fair enough, it's legal but bad form considering their competitor Schuh issues goodwill refunds for up to a year.


----------

